# I'm pregnant...but...



## sparkysarah (Dec 4, 2007)

Okay, here is the deal. I have been slowly trying to lose weight. I just found out I am pregnant again...one month along. I'm excited but fear my being more overweight than when I had our last child. I am 6' and weigh 255. I weight about 10 pounds less when I got pregnant last time. I gained 27 pounds with the first. I have started walking and eating as healthy as possible and drinking more water, taking my vitamins, etc. I have lost two pounds in the last week just by doing that. Nothing is extreme. I'm not necessarily trying to lose weight but I am because of being healthier. 
My daily menu is basically: 
Breakfast: cream of wheat and two scrambled eggs with decaf. coffee
Lunch: spinach salad with a chicken breast, dried cranberries, boiled egg, onion, sesame dressing.
Snack: Mixed Nuts, Cheese and/or Dried Fruit
Dinner is just whatever I make in a reasonable portion. 
I do sometimes drink milk, eat yogurt, fruit juice.
I am walking for a 1/2 hour each day, sometimes more.
Just want anyones opinion. How much weight is safe to lose? I won't see the doctor for another month or more.

Thank You,

SARAH


----------



## MarleneS (Aug 21, 2003)

Just wanted to say congrats on the new baby -- how exciting that must be for you. You can probably find some helpful information on a web search of dieting during pregnancy -- the embryo is so tiny in the first trimester that you should be okay eating as you are currently until you can get to see your doctor, but I'm sure someone else will let you know soon.

Hugs,
Marlene


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I would think that you should check with your doctor as soon as possible about diet and nutrition. Unless you are considered high risk, you can continue to exercise and continuing to cut out snack foods. The exercise will benefit you by helping to loose or maintain weight and has been found to contribute to easier deliveries.


----------



## okgoatgal2 (May 28, 2002)

you seem to be eating fine-start a pre-natal vitamin and keep walking. unless you are high risk, you should be able to walk up to 3 miles at a time, as long as it doesn't cause you any real discomfort. i gained less with my 4th than the other 3-only 22 lbs, and he weighed 10, so within a month of his birth, i actually weighed less than when i got preg with him-and i was 45 lbs overweight when i got preg. just don't add any heavy lifting, running, that type of thing until after you have baby. 
and congrats!!


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey Sarah! Congrats! If you have twins, I'll take one!!! LOL! I agree with what everyone else is saying. I exercised my whole pregnancy with my second one, didn't have a day of morning sickness, and everything was fine. (I did take some awesome vitamins though.)
You will be fine. Remember, If you find that you are getting hunger pains in between meals, you need to eat protein more often. Hope you have a happy happy pregnancy!


----------



## sparkysarah (Dec 4, 2007)

Thank you all. I have lost five pounds without trying in the last week (which is pretty weird). Just eating healthy and walking. Still having a little chocolate and decaf. coffee  Trying to drink more water. Five weeks and counting.......


----------



## sparkysarah (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm having one of those days where I ate a great breakfast but lunch is now two hours away and I want to eat everything in sight! I'm wondering if I should just have a nice, healthy early lunch instead of snacking the next two hours....AGH!


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

Proyein & complex carbs!


----------



## okgoatgal2 (May 28, 2002)

yes, eat a small snack-apple with peanut butter or something similar-1-200 calories.


----------



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

a lot of fruits, smaller portions, and do a lot of walking or keep active, if this is your second child you are going to be active. And also, breastfeed the baby my wife did it with our children and her extra pregnancy weight melt away. He is not overweight at all, you help yourself doing it and your child...


----------

